# Solved: Windows 7: USB Keyborad locks up on Windows Error Recovery screen



## neildiamond (Feb 14, 2012)

I have found a work-around solution to the above error of no usb keyboard during Windows Error Recovery. My problem happened during an accidental/forced power outage (such as pulling power cord or pressing power button without proper windows shutdown).

First of all let me give you some of my computer info:

ASUS P5VD2-VM SE Motherboard - 0701 Bios AMI (2007 latest and greatest)
2GB RAM
NVIDIA GE Force 5300/7300 video card w/128MB memory...end

Please note that BIOS is fully compatible according to Windows HCL list. Also note that lock up may also occur for dual boot systems with WIN7/XP mainly because of BCDedit software (could not use kb to select operating system). During Windows Error Recovery (hereon WER) it could not find a problem to fix so it willl loop continuously to this utility and not start windows.

Here is the solution that worked for me:

1. Shutdown computer by hitting power button

2. Plug in a PS/2 keyboard (and mouse would also be helpful when you get into windows; otherwise use
tab and arrow key of KB)

3. Go into BIOS (use F-key of whatever key for your system).

4. Go to USB config and disable all USB functions including legacy support. In USB port config reduce to lowest number of ports (or disable). Press F10 key to save config. System will reboot.

5. At WER screen you should now be able to select "Start Windows normally".

6. Once in Windows you can navigate to Start menu and shutdown properly. Plug in all USB devices before restart/shutdown! Leave all PS/2 devices plugged in until Windows restarts successfully with your USB devices.

Just my opinion...this is a Windows driver problem where the keyboard/mouse USB drivers do not reset/reload on system failure after rebooting!

Hope this works for all who have this issue!


----------

